# Loco programmed wrong



## pdqtimetrialer (Nov 14, 2017)

The other day I had 3 locos on the main at once, and using JMRI and a PR3 I reprogrammed a proto 2000 loco. Too late I realized I was reprogramming all of the locos. I was able to reset a BLI Paragon 2 Pacific.

A BLI BlueLine Mikado is still giving me fits. I have tried to reset it both via PR3 and directly by the controller, by setting CV8=8. I also tried setting to 38. 

The engine moves forward and backwards but the sounds are all scrambled. Function 2 is the bell, there is no function for the whistle, and the lights do not come on. 

I tried to remap the functions with JMRI and it didn't work. 

Suggestions on how to get the sounds back to normal?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

pdqtimetrialer said:


> The other day I had 3 locos on the main at once, and using JMRI and a PR3 I reprogrammed a proto 2000 loco. Too late I realized I was reprogramming all of the locos. I was able to reset a BLI Paragon 2 Pacific.
> 
> A BLI BlueLine Mikado is still giving me fits. I have tried to reset it both via PR3 and directly by the controller, by setting CV8=8. I also tried setting to 38.
> 
> ...


From the description, I think you are going to need a SoundTraxx PTB-100 programming booster, in order to be able to correctly re-program your BLI decoders.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah you need more power by the sounds of it. You could try using your controller straight and ‘program on the main’ if it has this feature, some give a bit more power in this mode. Otherwise you’ll need the booster.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

BLI decoders as well as others do need the program booster. I have one and I can't remember if it is 50 bucks or 100 bucks. But they do work. I have the PTB-100.


----------



## pdqtimetrialer (Nov 14, 2017)

It would seem odd to require more power to program the decoder a second time. When I screwed it up, there were 3 locos on the track at the same time. I measured my track voltage at 11.4V AC. I turned off my system, adjusted the input power to the Digitrax DB150 one notch, turned it on and now my track power is 15V. I am still unable to reset the loco.

It's not moving or playing any sounds now. There is a brief one second burst of sound and then it is silent.

I came across this reply that discussed two decoders installed inside a single engine. http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/744/p/149212/2696336.aspx

My Blueline Mikado only has one QSI decoder installed. I changed my JMRI settings from BLI - Blueline to QSI-BLI-generic steam and programmed all CV's. Still no luck


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would be inclined to think you may have toggled the delay start function. This is a feature in the decoder that mimics realistic operation. When you turn the throttle up to move the loco, the sound comes up but it won't begin to roll for about 20-30 seconds later. 
Give that a shot. Turn up the throttle then just let it sit for a while to see if it eventually starts to roll.


----------



## pdqtimetrialer (Nov 14, 2017)

Got it working. Thanks all.

To reset an old QSI decoder
CV49 = 128
CV50 = 255
CV56 = 113

Isn't it obvious? Credit goes to this link.
https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us...I-BLI-Quantum-Sound-Broadway-Limited-CV8-113-


----------

